# Регулярные головные боли, иногда головокружения. Нужна помощь



## Николаич (15 Окт 2016)

Добрый день, я не новенький на этом форуме, но не смог найти старую регистрацию, в 2011 г. мучался со спиной, выкладывал снимки описание и т.п. , спина не беспокоит вот уже 5 лет, но появилась другая проблема.
 Проблема не новая, но раньше голова болела на перепад погоды и т.п. редко, но у всех бывает, выпил анальгинчик, ношпу и порядок, два года назад боли стали чаще, надоело все и я сделал МРТ сосудов головного мозга, по описанию более менее все нормально, где то там сужения, но без криминала, успокоился вроде нормально все, болела иногда, пил таблетки проходило, в 2015 г. весной помоему придавило так , что месяц почти были головокружения, т.е. когда ложишься , встаешь, резкое движение головой, комната начинала уезжать и крутиться вокруг меня, болела иногда, пошел к врачу, показал рассказал, он мне выписал курс лечения, курс я прошел толку ноль, кружилась дальше, далее все прошло само собой.
 Пришел 2016 голова время от времени болит, есть остеохондроз грудного, шейного отдела, этим летом попробовал пропить курс таблеток винпотропил, для улучшения кровотока, через примерно 5 дней приема резко закружилась голова, минут на 5-10 в первой половине дня, далее в обед, потом к вечеру закружило так , что я еле встал с кровати и еле вышел на улицу на воздух, состояние примерно такое как после грамм 400 коньяка, только кислорода не хватает, после этого я слег на три дня, просто не мог встать все кружилось и не мог толком прямолинейно ходить.
 В эти три дня давление было низкое, пульс 55 ,поднять не мог ничем кофеин и т.п. не помогал, на второй день выпил 50 г. коньяка с кофе и почувствовал что могу передвигаться и есть, также принял в обед и на третий день, на четвертый отпустило, при этом спиртное не употребляю вообще максимум 2 раза в год.
 Что имеем сейчас, с 1 октября каждые два дня головные боли, пью анальгин с ношпой, отпускает иногда 2 раза в день, чувствуется заложенность ушей, легкие головокружения, сдавливание висков, боль от шеи к затылку, по жизни я довольно активный, энергии много, последнее время хватает на пол дня т.е. утомляемость появилась, мне 35 лет. , при этом давление в норме практически 120\70 меряю раза по 2 в день, пульс 80-95. 

В данное время буду проходить обследование, хотелось бы выслушать предположительный диагноз, если это возможно, я решил на этой неделе сделать МРТ сосудов головного мозга, Ангиографию с контрастом в общем. Хотелось бы выслушать мнение какую диагностику еще пройти дополнительно, покурив форум более склоняюсь , что у меня синдром позвоночной артерии в какой то может легкой стадии, на зрение не жалуюсь, но в темноте плохо вижу сколько себя помню. Буду рад любым советам и размышлениям. Спасибо.

Да еще, не могу долго сидеть на прямых жестких стульях или лавках, затекает грудной отдел примерно минут через 30 , появляется боль под левой лопаткой типа межреберного ущемления, это уже длится порядка 4х лет, если диван, кресло в машине, немного назад т.е. спина держится, тогда все нормально, в прошлом месяце порядка 2х недель немел указательный палец правой руки, фаланга т.е. где ноготь, думал может из- за ноутбука, но раньше не было и сейчас нет, также бывают стреляющие боли как бы в мышцы рук, сердечко проверяю в среднем раз в год, кардиограмма и УЗИ, без отклонений.


----------



## La murr (15 Окт 2016)

*Николаич*, Сергей, здравствуйте!
Покажите докторам имеющиеся снимки, разместив их в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Николаич (19 Окт 2016)

На днях приложу снимки.


----------



## AIR (19 Окт 2016)

Рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы..


----------



## Николаич (20 Окт 2016)




----------



## Николаич (20 Окт 2016)




----------



## Николаич (20 Окт 2016)

Вроде бы все, есть МРТ сосудов и головного мозга , правда 2х летней давности, приложить ?


----------



## Николаич (20 Окт 2016)




----------

